# Weakfish next weekend



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I will be doing some serious weakfishing around Cape May next weekend. If anyone wants to team up, send me a shout. I have heard lots of good reports the last few days, so it should be hot by the weekend. We tore them up last year and I expect equal or better results this season.


----------



## Joel Tuck (Apr 4, 2000)

Greeting Duke of Fluke..

were at in capemay off of Miss Chris or off sunset beach? I didn't know they were in yet.


great fishing....................


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Neither! I will be fishing the Point Jetties, as well as some back bay spots. The weakies are definately in. I know several people who have gotten into them already, with many fish in the 8 pound class. The numbers are not fantastic yet, but it should be on fire by the weekend, plus there are as many blues as you care to catch hanging out from what I hear. I plan on heading up after work on Friday, arriving between 8 and 10 PM. I plan of fishing until about 1AM, then taking a nap. I plan on being back out around sunrise, and doing an all day marathon. I will probably try Corsons in the early AM, then move to Cape May spots like the point and some for the rest of the day. Send a shout if ya want to team up.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

I'll be in MD checking out the "new' boat this weekend (wife's orders), so I definitely can't join you. Somebody at Brinkman's (NE PHILLY) reported two weaks from the back bay behind Wildwood, one 4lber, one 7lber. Not bad for two fish.... Slot stripers are in the back bay too, try a jig with herring or mackeral strip. If you have waders, try under the drawbridge going from Wildwood to Cape May (the fitty-cent bridge.) You might get some decent fluke there, too. Post your results, good or bad...


----------



## Joel Tuck (Apr 4, 2000)

Duke,

would love to join you but have to work Sat.
and sun. have to pick mother-n-law up from train station (visiting from N.C.) hopefully make out one nite during week (off on weekday) Great fishing.........
looking for your report.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

50 cent bridge was already on my list!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

Good luck, I'll be fishing there the following weekend (50 cent bridge and probably North Wildwood).

Save some fish for me  

Tight Lines!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

I will be down there that weekend too! Probably be fishing the point during the day, and the bridges at night. Everywhere from SH/Avalon down to Cape May.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Great, maybe I'll run into to you. I've got some honey do's that will probably kill Saturday morning but I plan to fish on Saturday night and Sunday Morning.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

Duke,

So how was the fishing on the the weekend? Jake also said to talk to you about doing a tuna trip, interested?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

EBA,

I ended up going to Cape Henlopen Pier instead of Cape May. I caught a few eating size blues, but that was it. I have heard of decent weeks around Cape May though. I will definately be fishing the point from sun up to sunset on Sat.

Give me some details about the tuna trip. I am already planning one aboard the Ugly Mug for July, but would be interested in a second. I'd love to fish the Sept. and Oct bite up in the Hudson, but would consider other times and locations.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

I'll be in Wildwood Crest this weekend. Looks like I'll fish the Herford Inlet side in the Morning. I'll have my 7 year Old with me (weather permiting) and I find this spot to be more kid freindly.

No definite plans for Saturday evening, I usually end up at the 50cent bridge. Maybe we'll run into each other.

Catch Fish!!!

DH


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am heading down in the morning. The weather looks iffy. My original plan was to fish the point, but that is probably out. I don't know where we are going now. We will probably just try to find a spot out of the weather.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I got down there Friday night arround 9:30. Saturday morning was terrible so I waited until the evening to give the bridge a shot, got there at 7:30. Stayed about 2 hours, had 1 pickup at arround 8:00 but what ever it was spit it.

I was using clam on a fishfinder with a circle hook.

That was that, I stayed till I got cold and went home.

I'll be back down on Friday night.


----------

